# Parking in Nottingham



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi , Can anybody please help. I need to be able to park the M/H as near to the city centre as possible for 2/3 hours . Could you please help. I know that city car parks are not allowed. Maybe park and ride or the railway station? Yours wallis


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Simple answer to your questio is `google`park and ride nottingham
I live too far from town to let you park here. Nearer and you could have parked.
Lots of info first hand.

cheers 
Dave P


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

If you want to get into the City centre then I would suggest you use the tram from Phoenix Park, nr Cinderhill, Nottm. It is about 2 - 3 mins from J26 of the M1. The trams run frequently and it takes about 20 mins to get into town.

http://www.thetram.net/parkride/default.asp

There is a car park and plenty of all day on street parking in the area. I park my car there regularly without a problem, but wouldn't leave it overnight.

The park and ride on Wilkinson Street is another option.

Barry


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Queens Drive P & R have a gold award for security. It has a height barrier but the on site attendant will lift it to allow you in, but you should call first on 0115 9153782.
Lesley


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*P & R*



patnles said:


> Queens Drive P & R have a gold award for security. It has a height barrier but the on site attendant will lift it to allow you in, but you should call first on 0115 9153782.
> Lesley


I agree the Queens drive p&r is great I have used it twice now, just let them know you are comming before hand and if the barrier is already open when you get there make your self kown to the security, the busses are about every ten mins

Paul


----------



## Knotty knickers (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks have just phoned the man, very obliging


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi KK, welcome to MHF, love the username, is that a euphemism for Mr/Mrs Angry, did you know that for £0.01p you can be a full member now, and have access to a whole load of MoHo knowledge.

Thanks for confirming the number is still active, the post was over 7 years old.


----------

